# Adding Prime Directly to Tank



## mijotter (Jul 26, 2011)

Is it ok to add Prime directly to the tank? I have one of those Aqueon Water Changers that hooks to the faucet so I just put the new water right in the tank and then put the right dosage of prime in. 

Should I put the dosage of Prime in for the whole tank or just the amount of water i'm putting in the tank?

Thank you.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

It's ok, just dose for whole tank volume.


----------



## MriGuy85 (Aug 29, 2013)

Agreed. I do the same thing whenninchange water. I pull out whatever water I need to for the water change, then shut off the valve, dose the tank volume (mine is 56 gal so I do a full 55 gal dose), and replace the water directly into the tank. Never has a problem.


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

I do the same as everyone else. I dose for the total water volume for the tank and fill it up with my Aqueon Python system.


----------



## eljefe0000 (Apr 3, 2013)

i dont i just add 2-3 drops for every gallon i take out never had a problem


----------



## Avraptorhal (Jan 24, 2013)

The directions on the bottle when adding to the tank not the replacement water say to base the dose on the tank volume which is what I do. Seachem also says that a 10 times dose will not harm your livestock. Never tried it so can't say what the results would be.


----------



## mijotter (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks a lot guys.


----------



## mijotter (Jul 26, 2011)

! more question kind of related. The Aqueon Water Changer I use is for the 2 tanks I have in my basement, thus I use the same changer for both tanks. Is this wise, could diseases or anything else harmful be transported between the two tanks?


----------



## Botiadancer (Dec 30, 2013)

If you haven't added any fish recently to either tank, chances are low.
If you always use a quarantine tank for new fish, chances are low.

I use a rinse of straight hot tap water between tanks; through the hose and down the drain.

Save for having multiple hoses - where would you store them all - all you can do is lower your chances as much as possible. If someone has a better idea, I am all ears too!

And by the way, I add my water conditioner straight to my tanks. My small tanks, which I change by the bucket, I add it to the bucket. Never had a problem either way.


----------

